# flounder lights



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

I have these starfire lights for sale. They have the 100W upgrade bulbs in them.......I also have maybe 6(not sure how many) or so of the 100W bulbs extra with them.....$40 text 525-3251


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Mayor,
I ran a set similar to that several years ago and it worked pretty good. You should not have a problem selling that rig.


----------

